
Guidelines in soft. engineering for data scientists - hashben
https://minimum-viable-data-scientist.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
Roro24
Great insight for the datascientists team i'm working with !

------
hashben
Hi, wrote that text for aspiring data scientists, after I found out most of
them don't have formal software engineering training.

